

Evolved for sushi - davi
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/notrocketscience/2010/04/07/gut-bacteria-in-japanese-people-borrowed-sushi-digesting-genes-from-ocean-bacteria/

======
davi
Credit to Carl Zimmer for the snappy headline
([http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/loom/2010/04/07/evolved-
fo...](http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/loom/2010/04/07/evolved-for-sushi/))

